# MTH Passenger coaches?



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Say, what do you fellers know about the MTH passenger coaches. I'm looking for a short consist of AMTRAK coaches to pull behind my GP38-2 AMTRAK. I've been looking at these... 

http://www.staubintrains.com/trainshop/shopexd.asp?id=1973&bc=no 

StAubin's seems to have a good price, and I am on a low budget. These may just be the ticket...unless there is something lurking in the dark corners that I'm not aware of..... Any thoughts?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

They are very nice cars. I have a bunch. They roll easily and when changed to kaydees, couple quite close together. I would recommend them to anyone who wanted good cars at reasonable prices.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave 

I also enjoy these cars behind the MTH -8 or even the Great Trains 1:32 
F40PH or F-7 on the point. 

The_Other_Ray


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent, thanks guys..


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised they have MTH coaches in stock last time I emailed them for some they wanted my money for an order then I would have to wait for them to get them in stock (yer right) 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd wait for the reissued Aristo streamliners or get one or two USA trains streamlined coaches. These cars are short for 1/32 (according to the article I read in GR about using three coaches to make two) and coupled behind a USA GP-38, these are going to look like O gauge. Budget or not, will you be happy with coaches that look like they are for Ompaloopa's? 

As an aside, weren't Amtrak GP-38's relegated to work trains? So, an old streamlined passenger car (with the windows filled in), some flat cars, a gon or two would look good in work train service. Plus, you could have some cool modeling with the gons... 

Mark


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

In this week's MTH Newsletter, the Amtrak coaches are listed as having shipped. I checked out their online shipping schedule: they're still showing the Triplex as shipping last month, while the Amtrak cars are shown as "shipped." Other passenger car sets have slipped to June '09. They're still showing the GG1 as shipping this month, but the PA/PBs have slipped several months. 
So the crapshoot for preorders still goes on 



Mark


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

How does this company still go on /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

It all depends on what you like. I personally am quite happy with my MTH Passenger cars and have 20 of them in two sets. I've seen the Aristo streamliners and prefer the MTH. The USA Trains cars of course are just top notch! 

The only thing I would say to consider is that since the GP38-2 is in 1:29th and the MTH cars are 1:32 make sure you would be ok with the size difference. If you like, I have a GP7/9 on hand right now I could take a comparison photo if you wanted to give and idea of what the difference would be. 

On the pricing, St A has typically had higher prices on MTH stuff than say Ridgeroadstation or Jim with Jim's electric trains. Shoot Jim an email if you want and see what kind of price he can get on them if you are still interested in getting them. [email protected] I'd also check out RRstations website if you haven't already. 

The stuff will ship eventually. I guess they keep going on by maybe making models that people actually want. (still too bad it just wasn't in 1:29 /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif ) 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The ompaloopa's are the Aristo streamliners..infact the MTH cars are a inch longer../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, I'd love to see a comparison photo if you have a mind to....


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave, I will try to get a photo taken in the next day or so for you. 

Raymond


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I would think the LGB Amfleets (phase III) would look nice behind a USA GP-38. But not having seen the two together I can't be sure. 

Although the USA Amtrak GP38's are fantasy locos (not sure where they got those road number from...2885 and 2886) Amtrak does have GP38s. However, USA's loco color scheme of choice matches the Amtrak GP40's better. I believe Amtrak GP38's don't have HEP so they alone cannot pull a passenger train (unlike the Amtrak GP40s). 

Here are some photo links of these little known Amtrak locos: 

Amtrak GP38s 

Amtrak GP40s 

With LGB Amfleets and your USA loco you could somewhat duplicate this consist:


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave, here are some pics. Let me know this helps any. 

































































Raymond


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent ! Thank you Raymond.. That works for my eye...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

HEY, 
How did my GP-9 get out of the box, thats the 1st time ive seen it.. not bad for a ebay purchase aaaaaaa Ray now all she needs is DCS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif and my NYC fleet is complete sure is purdy isnt she.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 
Nick...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

By the way 1/29th and 1/32 just dont look right in this case.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gifsorry.. 
Nick...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Does not work in my book either. To toy like. I'll pass. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The MTH look to be similiar in size to the Great Plains cars. 
JimC.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anytime Dave.  

hehehe I have no idea how it got out, I just went down stairs one day and there it was. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif This is next on the list for DCS conversion when I get started back up. Still have one exhaust system to replace... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Sure looks nice mixed in with all that foren power though, i guess east coast power is needed to pull all them up/sf/ns engined around?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Nick.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Did you ever get those coaches??


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

tony23 wrote quote (How does this company still go on) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Aristo-Craft pays them to get their brass trains or should I say any trains that Hagye Trading, aka Model Korea Trading (KBT), Korea Brass makes for Aristo, MTH gets paid.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0> 
Quote from Legal Watch... 
In addition, if MTH’s motion is granted on January 10, (and it was) it could also affect the ability of other train companies (besides Lionel) from receiving product from KB. On January 3, 2008, MTH’s Mike Wolf sent me an email stating “if we win, then we will get an injunction against all of MKT’s accounts receivables from all of their US customers including but not limited to Lionel, Weaver, USA Trains, Aristo-Craft, Broadway Limited, and Precision Craft Models.”


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet Chuck.. still on the books though.


----------

